# Welcome Jrue Holiday!



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did not expect this AT ALL. I'm perfectly fine with it though. The offseason has just begun so I can't wait to see what other moves will be made before opening night of the 2013-14 season.

*New Orleans Pelicans pick Kentucky forward Nerlens Noel, trade him to 76ers for Jrue Holiday*

*Acquisition of Jrue Holiday shrewd move by New Orleans Pelicans general manager Dell Demps*

*Trade for Jrue Holiday a Gift for Rebuilding Pelicans *


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would love to see Josh Smith become the next piece to the puzzle. He would be a perfect fit for this team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Holiday/Gordon/Smoove/Davis/Lopez sounds like a fun team. Holiday is a very nice add for the Pelicans.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> Holiday/Gordon/Smoove/Davis/Lopez sounds like a fun team. Holiday is a very nice add for the Pelicans.


The Pelican would have to buy-out Lopez' partially guaranteed contract to make it happen. The starting line-up would be:

PG Jrue Holiday
SG Eric Gordon
SF Ryan Anderson
PF Josh Smith
C Anthony Davis

Under-sized - but a lot of fun I would think.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> The Pelican would have to buy-out Lopez' partially guaranteed contract to make it happen. The starting line-up would be:
> 
> PG Jrue Holiday
> SG Eric Gordon
> ...


Didn't realize that. Wouldn't Anderson and Smith be switched around? Don't think Anderson could play at the 3.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> Didn't realize that. Wouldn't Anderson and Smith be switched around? Don't think Anderson could play at the 3.


Offensively, Anderson would be on the perimeter with Smith in pick-and-roll or in the paint. 

Defensively, Josh would get the harder match-up - whichever spot that might be.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> I would love to see Josh Smith become the next piece to the puzzle. He would be a perfect fit for this team.


He's all ours.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> He's all ours.


Why would the Celtics sign a max player when they are tanking?


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Why would the Celtics sign a max player when they are tanking?


We aren't tanking.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The way that Boston could have gotten Smith would have been to trade Pierce to a team with Cap Space and get a trade exception. Don't think they have the cap space to do it now


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Diable said:


> The way that Boston could have gotten Smith would have been to trade Pierce to a team with Cap Space and get a trade exception. Don't think they have the cap space to do it now


Josh Smith played with Rondo in high school. We can dangle Humphries' expiring and Bass to make it work.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> We aren't tanking.





letsgoceltics said:


> Josh Smith played with Rondo in high school. We can dangle Humphries' expiring and Bass to make it work.


Yes you are tanking, and no that wouldn't get Smith.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Really nice move by the Hornets. I like Jrue's game a lot. I was a little excited though to think of Nerlins and Davis swatting everything that comes near the rim, but that little fantasy was fun while it lasted. This move is much better for the team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

letsgoceltics said:


> Josh Smith played with Rondo in high school. We can dangle Humphries' expiring and Bass to make it work.



You must be joking.

The hawks get to choose between that and getting nothing for Smith. Guess which one they'd rather have?


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Yes you are tanking, and no that wouldn't get Smith.


We're not tanking.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes! Love getting an all-star for a couple picks that might amount to nothing. Let's go!


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Diable said:


> You must be joking.
> 
> The hawks get to choose between that and getting nothing for Smith. Guess which one they'd rather have?


We have 9 picks in the next few years. If not Josh Smith, I know we're not going to stay "down" for long.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> We're not tanking.


Part of collecting future assets is the tanking. If the Celtics didn't have a top pick, they wouldn't have gotten Ray Allen. Without Allen, they wouldn't have gotten Garnett. Without Garnett, they wouldn't have won a title. Don't get defensive about it. It has to happen.


----------

